# Camperstop 2011 GPS download



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone tried the Camperstop GPS downloads for France and Spain/Portugal. I paid for the codes for both 3 euro each and the French link did not work and the Spain/Portugal one has six locations in the middle of the Med and Atlantic. The rest seem OK but does not inspire confidence in using them


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Not done this years as we tend to only buy the book every couple of years. 

We have used them alot and find most of the co ordinates ok, some can be a small distance away as with the one in Gent that was down a side street. If the van takes you to the wrong place trying putting the co ordinates from the book in, they can sometimes vary. :roll: 

Still our favourite book for Aires. 

Mandy


----------

